# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  بليييز سااعدوووني

## روحي فداك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مسااااء الخيييييير
ممكن مسااااعدة عندي مسااله ف ماادة الاستااتيكااا وابغغغغغى مساااااااااعدتك الي عننننده الحححل لاااايبخل علي الله يسعععععععدكم
المسااله ههي
اوجد مركز كتلة نصف كرة مصمته منتظمة؟؟؟؟

ووووووووووشككراا
جزاااكم الله خيير

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ممكن هيك الحل والله العليم >>



تغير الزخم الزاوي وحفظه لنظام الجسيمات

----------

